# Alyosha Monument to the Defenders of the Soviet Arctic During the Great Patriotic War, Murmansk.



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

Whilst at Liverpool Maritime Museum this week, I came across this picture which made me think, wow thats a big statue... and I had never heard of it.





So I did a little research online, and promptly found zip.

Apart from wiki & a multitude of tourism sites giving the same narrative with extremely limited info;



Designer: zip cannot find his existance
Sculptur: zip cannot find his existance
Construction photo/ video: zip
Opening ceremony photos or video: zip

Wiki

Most of the websites which I have visited have a narrative of the opening ceremony, a description, thats it.

How come this thing does not have massess of evidence available online? Considering its size and its reason for existing...

Could it be that it was already there?

Or is it because I cannot read or write Russian and have simply missed the evidence?

Google photos brought up nothing pre 2016 that I could see.

Considering its been there for 40 plus years, where are all the images? Surely it is not because of Russia? Is it the location?

I discovered (came across) more huge monuments in Russia too which may require further investigation...

Huge Monuments Russia

Thoughts?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-02-18 18:32:10Reaction Score: 5



I think Wikipedia has enough info to cover some of your questions there.

_Alyosha Monument, Murmansk - Wikipedia_
As far as construction goes, google returned the following images. The ones I found are not really conclusive, but the monument was allegedly built around 1974. I doubt there is anything there. At the same time, who knows?


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-02-18 19:45:54Reaction Score: 1


How did I miss those.... thanks KD. Still not much in the way of evidince of build/ construction, perhaps fixing or reshaping? Also not much of a catalogue for 40 plus years of existance, I will search harder when I get some time


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-01-30 11:07:23Reaction Score: 1


IMHO typical megalomaniac Stalin era style. Which is mirrored by the Nazi architecture, see the Nuremberg NSDAP rally grounds. Devoid of real artistic value, only relying on sheer size.
I would not be surprised if  this (such) monument(s) was mass-produced.


----------

